
Is Sublime Text still a good choice for writing Python in 2016? - dbader
https://dbader.org/blog/sublime-text-for-python-development-2016-review
======
herbst
Its still a awesome Editor. Guess most of _us_ moved to Atom meanwhile tho.

~~~
azeirah
I don't think most, even of the hn crowd, moved to atom.

~~~
herbst
In my bubble most of the former Sublime users now use Atom. The majority (in
my bubble) still uses Emacs or even Notepad. Also those who use Eclipse most
likely will always use Eclipse.

